# no bicep peak, genetics??



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

basically i have 16.5 arms, and i really dont have a bicep peak, i train my arms regular kill them, then thought i may be over training so dropped volume, but still no change, when pumped my arms still dont look much bigger, ive also got stronger in my bench and rows but my arms still havent changed much, could this just be genetic, i actually think if i did have some sort of a peak my arms would be 17'' plus easy, and one ever had this issue? training wise im just going to do lots ov concentration curls see if it works


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, they are genetic.

Measure your bicep insertion. The closer the end of the bicep to the elbow flexor joint the better. A muscle cannot be wider than it is long, or it would'nt function.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Which bicep isolation exercises have you tried?

High cable curls seem to smash to peak for me.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You can try all the different exercises in the world, but in reality they won't make any difference.

Genetics unfortunately.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Genetics. Some will say you can focus on certain exercises for certain parts of the muscle. Which is b0llocks IMO.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

MillionG said:


> Genetics. Some will say you can focus on certain exercises for certain parts of the muscle. Which is b0llocks IMO.


Exactly, a muscle contracts as a whole - not in segments like some seem to think.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Being tall, i feel my arms don't "peak" at all. When they grow they just grow bigger but not to a peak at all.

However i rekon sometimes, for some people the peak is only properly visible at low BF%, i.e. single figures? Not sure if this is true, just something that's crossed my mind before.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

On another forum a chap wrote an article about improving bicep peak. It is mainly genetic but essentially what he said is to do all your curling exercises with a thumbless grip and that can help improve the peak. He has a fine set as well. Not tried it myself as Ive been unable to train them for about 6 months.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Genetics. Some will say you can focus on certain exercises for certain parts of the muscle. Which is b0llocks IMO.





ah24 said:


> Exactly, a muscle contracts as a whole - not in segments like some seem to think.


Sure, but an 'isolation' exercise will put more stress on a certain part of a muscle and will therefore make it degenerate and at the end grow more than it's counterparts providing diet is up to scratch. This can in effect, be applied to the biceps peak.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SALKev said:


> Sure, but an 'isolation' exercise will put more stress on a certain part of a muscle and will therefore make it degenerate and at the end grow more than it's counterparts providing diet is up to scratch. This can in effect, be applied to the biceps peak.


it doesnt work like that along the length of a fibre under tension - only accross the muscle where it has multiple heads.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

rs007 said:


> it doesnt work like that along the length of a fibre under tension - only accross the muscle where it has multiple heads.


I can't work out if you're adding to what I've said or contradicting to me :lol:

Early night tonight I think.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SALKev said:


> I can't work out if you're adding to what I've said or contradicting to me :lol:
> 
> Early night tonight I think.


I dont know either, fvck it, early night sounds like a plan for me too :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> it doesnt work like that along the length of a fibre under tension - only accross the muscle where it has multiple heads.


Exactly.

Grab a rope and pull it from both ends.. Where is it going to fray more? Nowhere so long as it's the same t-strength throughout.

Your muscles are told to contract as a whole, even if it were possible to isolate what part of a muscle fibre is neurologically stimulated, it's not possible to stop the following Ca++ released from the t-tubules from moving along the fiber from one end to the other.

Take it from the biologist :thumbup1:

It is possible to partially isolate different heads, as Rams has mentioned, which can theoretically provide a different shape to the muscle.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I dont know either, fvck it, early night sounds like a plan for me too :lol:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I'm going to be up all night wondering what you meant now :lol:

(this is sort of reverse phsycology, so you'll be thinking it all night - not me...ahh bollocks, too late  )


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Grab a rope and pull it from both ends.. Where is it going to fray more? Nowhere so long as it's the same t-strength throughout.
> 
> ...


So by 'parts of muscle' you actually meant fibres?

Cvnt.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

SALKev said:


> Sure, but an 'isolation' exercise will put more stress on a certain part of a muscle and will therefore make it degenerate and at the end grow more than it's counterparts providing diet is up to scratch. This can in effect, be applied to the biceps peak.


lol you totally missed my point.

Just worry about training hard and eating enough and you'll grow  Don't over-complicate things.


----------

